# Phoenix first points Pro shots



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He really cleaned up!  It's so much fun, isn't it? Lots of work, too...


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

A ton of work But well worth it


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

YAY!!! Good job!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks so much !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Wonderful!!! Im so happy for you and "Mr. Awesome" there!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

Awesome!

I've never shown dogs, but I have shown rats... Really was a buzz to get those ribbons... as well as knowing your rat was exceptional...


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks Lou Phoenix appreciate you very much !!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Lene said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I've never shown dogs, but I have shown rats... Really was a buzz to get those ribbons... as well as knowing your rat was exceptional...


It really is fun ! And so nice to be able to get out and spend time with your friend ..


----------

